# vinyl



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I just set up an 8 1/2' X 8 1/2' music room in my house. I finally found a space for my albums as this room has 3 doorways (old 1882 farm house).One door I am blocking off eventually and the other exra doorway works fine as a temporary space for my milk crates of albums as they balance and stack nicely between the door jams.
Any way, these albums have been collecting dust for many years and now I am in the process of filing alphabetically (which is very subjective) and writing them down on a list.
I have some albums I have been given that are not my taste in music, but i am writing them down anyway.

Has anyone looked into selling their collection(s)? Obviously they are not all A-1. Do you off load the duplicates.Should I sit on them for a while?Albums date from late 60's & 70's with some early to mid eightys.
any advice would be appreciated.
thanks
Riff Wrath


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

unless they're rare pressings you probably won't get much for them. I buy records sometimes....around here they're 1-5 bucks for used. new albums are 10-15 usually.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a lot of wax put away as well. There are some collectors out there, but it would have to be pretty rare. Not sure they will ever go up huge in value, maybe in 50 years.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Predicting collectors markets is a tough one. Who would have imagined a few years back that 70's strats would be fetching upwards of $2000? At least in my area there are a few record collector shows that pass through form time to time. If you hear of one perhaps you should go: the folks there might give you an idea of what the stuff is worth and whether you should hold onto them or unload them. Of course you'll be getting info from collectors who might not give you an unbiased opinion. I personally love vinyl, but given the age of my kids I don't get to play it much since I keep my turntable far away from little hands.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I heard recently that there is an archive website that is up somewhere. It works like Napster, people post looking for out of licensed music (which would be old), you make an MP3 from the record and upload it for cash (providing you have the best recorded copy).

Never been there myself, but it sounds like a pretty good idea and a good way to preserve some of these older recordings.

I think I originally heard about this on Y-108 (Hamilton Radio), but I'm not sure.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Just this week I sold 100 or so records.

A guy on craigslist had an ad looking for vinyl, I wrote him. He asked me how much I wanted for them, I said $120, thinking he'd talk me down a bit, but he didnt'.

I kept 25 or so records that are important to me, or ones that I think will go up in value. 

Alot of 70's and 80's records aren't really worth much to anyone, I figure I did pretty well getting $1 apiece.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I used to price classical vinyl for a 2nd hand shop in England. I once sold a record for 80 GBP (around $180 CAD at the time). It was an old Columbia blue and silver label record of a Beethoven symphony. I had a lot of fun doing that job. We made about 400 GBP a month off classical records that people had thrown out as garbage.

This is completely useless though since I know nothing about pop/rock vinyl or the north american market for it.


----------

